# Shocking Song



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

I heard this for the first time on Saturday:






Absolutely shocking! Is it just me, or are more and more "singers" needing vocal effects?

As soo as I heard this I just thought "auto tune".

I liken this to Super Models giving young girls false hope, that that is how everyone should look. This gives false hope, and makes it sound like anyone can sing with the aid of Auto Tune.


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Clearly it's 'his thing' - I think it's a cool effect & I like the song... gets me singing (without auto-tune).

T-Pain feat Chris Brown

p.s. you posted this in the wrong section... tut tut

p.p.s. whose laughing, he's clearly making a good living off it


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

I don't think he is trying to hide it though. Lol


----------



## Rossk1009 (Nov 28, 2011)

He has done the auto tune thing ever since he came on the scene and I think it works for him tbh


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

I very rarely hear a well constructed song let alone a well sung one. If it is well sung, it's a terrible cover aiming at floppy haired gender confused teenagers or a douchebag with a guitar.


----------



## leon20v (Jul 7, 2007)

Mat.. i take it you dont want the T-pain Mic on your christmas list for santa then :thumb:

http://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11726434


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

^^^ ha ha ^^^


----------



## cangri (Feb 25, 2011)

That`s his style.
This is how he got famous.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Gruffs said:


> a douchebag with a guitar.


Like this...


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Oh, that first song Mat posted, i agree, that voice sound reminds me of that god awful Cher song Do You Believe.. Didn't one of the Minogues have an annoying bit like that in one of their songs too? Truly awful!

I managed about 3 seconds of that clip when the noise started before i had to stop it.


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Bloody hate this song. Total bull.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Why do all **** modern noise makers feel the need to get some other talentless moron involved? Knobface v DJ Moron featuring saggy ****?


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

I don't mind this song.

I've heard far worse this year to be honest.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

T.D.K said:


> I don't mind this song.
> 
> I've heard far worse this year to be honest.


Youre not telling me you listen to this sort of guff?


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

PugIain said:


> Youre not telling me you listen to this sort of guff?


No sir, but I wouldn't turn it off if it's on the radio. Plenty of artists I physically cannot listen to...JLS for example.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

T.D.K said:


> ..JLS for example.


Urgh.12 year old girl music.


----------

